# Need help with a Western Flyer



## anna

I recently picked up a 3 speed Western Flyer Regent. The Serial number is MO290218. I am  new to this and can use any help offered. Photos attached.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome to the forum! Your bike was built by Murray, it looks to be from the mid-late 1970s.


----------



## anna

*thanks and more info*

Thanks Adam.  Educate me please... where can I go to research resale value or the serial number for more details?


----------



## JLarkin

It's a $20 bike.  Nice to ride, keep it around.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

"Educate me please... where can I go to research resale value or the serial number for more details?"                                                                                                   Well, ebay is the general guide to what things are worth. 70s touring bikes like yours don't have much collector value yet. Maybe $40 on a good day. Usually, folks looking for that style bike will go for a Raliegh. It's still a good rider though.


----------



## partsguy

I'd say that was built in 1972 according to your number.


----------



## thom

I would clean it up and replace the tires , or one tire , so they match and then ride it and enjoy it.Too many good, ridable bikes get customized and modified in my opinion.Yours is a good looking bike.


----------

